# Population Genetics > Paleogenetics > Paleolithic & Mesolithic >  Clovis culture:

## martiko

13000 years behind following an unsurpassed natural disaster, disparait one Paleolithic culture which seems to resemble the European by their tools.

http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Culture_Clovis

http://www.2012un-nouveau-paradigme....-69785779.html

What was its paternal line?

----------


## bicicleur

it is the first time i hear about this comet
clovis lasted about 500 years 13000 - 12500 years ago in Nothern America
they hunted large mammals, mammoths and others
by 12500 years ago mammoths, horses and others went extinct in Northern America
then they made smaller spearpoints to hunt bison, which didn't go extinct
so, i don't think this culture came to an end because of some comet

the ancestral culture is Dyukatai near the Aldan river in Siberia, 19000 - 14000 ago
they had the same kind of spearpoints and hunted large mammals

in my opinion they were R1 , coming form Malt'a, allthough many say R1 is not genuine Native American, something nobody can proof
C3 may have come together with R1, but they may have come later too

----------


## martiko

> it is the first time i hear about this comet
> clovis lasted about 500 years 13000 - 12500 years ago in Nothern America
> they hunted large mammals, mammoths and others
> by 12500 years ago mammoths, horses and others went extinct in Northern America
> then they made smaller spearpoints to hunt bison, which didn't go extinct
> so, i don't think this culture came to an end because of some comet
> 
> the ancestral culture is Dyukatai near the Aldan river in Siberia, 19000 - 14000 ago
> they had the same kind of spearpoints and hunted large mammals
> ...


really it would seem that R1 is probable because he is found in the amrindiens of lowlands (black feet).
Really you had never intended to speak about clovis and about the disaster!?

They know that the different groups which occupy the America arrived by two roads when the sea was low and of ice.
The group austransien c (Sioux Lakota, patagons ornoques, inuits eskimo aleutian) pass by the barrier orth-pacific of the Aleutian islands the austransia with their feet there from Japan of then.
And Q (mongoloid) groups and R (caucasoid) pass with their feet by the passage of Bering.
' And can be an I group by ice since leurope '
this phenomenon also arrived on the Siberia in 1906 but the region been little populated and the meteorite was 50 metre in diameter only; but everything was destroyed: population fauna and flora.Pacific_Ocean_laea_relief_location_map.jpgNorth-Pacific-air-routes.png

----------

